# ANGEBOT: Cormoran BLACK STAR CM Tele-Ruten zum Hammerpreis



## Angel-Discount24 (11. September 2007)

hallo anglerboard-mitglieder,

wir haben einige Cormoran BLACK STAR CM Tele-Ruten radikal reduziert:

Die inneren Werte werden Sie erleben, wenn Sie Ihre erste BLACK STAR CM fischen.Die äusseren Werte können Sie schon geniessen, wenn Ihnen Ihr Angelgerätehändler eine in die Hand legt. Leicht und schlank, mit wunderschönem, funktionellen Schraubrollenhalter und hochwertigstem Korkgriff, extraleichten SiC Ringen und einer feinen, detailbetonten Verarbeitung. Komplett neue Ruten, komplett neue Technologie. Eine Klasse für sich! Sehr aufwendiger, schlanker Kohlefaserblank aus überwiegend IM 10 Kohlefaser, die in einer speziellen Lagen- und Winkelanordnung arrangiert ist.
*Ausstattung:*

IM 10 Kohlefaser
Super leichte SiC Ringe
Korkgriff
Leichter Spezial- Schraubrollenhalter
Stoffutteral
Komplett neue Ruten, komplett neue Technologie. Eine Klasse für sich!
Diese neuen BLACK STAR Teleskopruten zeigen, was in einer modernen Teleskop-Bauweise steckt, wenn man das optimale Material zur Verfügung hat und weiß, dieses perfekt zu nutzen. Die Bauart garantiert ähnlich wie bei Steckruten eine enorme Kraftübertragung, die über die diamant-polierten SiC-Ringe auf die ganze Rute übertragen wird. Die gleichmäßigen Biegekurven entspechen denen von Steckruten.

Unsere Cormoran BLACK STAR CM Angebote finden sie hier:

http://www.angel-discount24.de/sonderangebote-ruten-c-128_130.html


----------

